# Question on an Onkyo TX-SR803



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

I have this 803 and when I switch to Pure Audio it seems to turn off the powered sub. I like the sound of that sound mode but I don't use it because of the sub not playing. 

Is there a way to override this? 

Also I have been reading that there setting all the speakers to small can have its benefits, but with the Onkyo 803 there is not a setting for Large and Small. Where can this adjustment be made?

Also I have not messed with the equalizer at all and would like to get the best sound out of my system as possible, is there a "how to adjust the equalizer" around? I don't know where to begin. :scratch: 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## nerdful1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe it thinks you have just 2 full range speakers attached. 
I have a similar problem on my Sony receiver. I go to a movie, not 2 channel mode that just puts on the front 2 speakers and the sub without eq or surround etc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

nerdful1 said:


> Maybe it thinks you have just 2 full range speakers attached.
> I have a similar problem on my Sony receiver. I go to a movie, not 2 channel mode that just puts on the front 2 speakers and the sub without eq or surround etc.



I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I tried changing some settings and still have the same problem with no sub output when in Pure audio and Direct.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

My preamp disable all bass management in "direct" mode. No bass management means no crossovers means to sub. I'm sure that's the same thing that you are experiencing. It probably also overrides any bass and treble controls on the receiver.

What if you do it in just normal "stereo" mode? I think that will keep the sub running.

Did you find the settings for large/small? Are you using and on-screen-display?


----------

